# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  C++‎BuilderX

## freebird

سلام
حدوداً 2 هفته پیش من از سایت بورلند، C++‎BuilderX را دانلود کردم، که همراه با اون به ایمیل من یک activation file  فرستاد. منتها امروز که C++‎builderx  رو نصب کردم، هر چی دنبال این activation file گشتم پیداش نکردم تو inbox ام هم نبود.
از شانس بدم  سایت بورلند اعلام کرده که دیگر این محصول را برای دانلود در اختیار مردم قرار نمی ده.
حالا من موندم با این 130 مگی که دانلود کردم چیکار کنم. به سایت بورلند هم یه میل زدم اما بعیده که دوباره برام بفرستنش.
حالا می خواستم بگم اگه یکنفر serial number یا activation file این محصول را دارد، لطف کنه و اینجا بگذاردش.
-با تشکر فروان

----------


## Anti_Evil

همونطور که خودتون هم اشاره کردید، ساپورت Borland از C++‎BuilderX برداشته شده ...
خیلی بهتره که از C++‎ Builder 2006 استفاده کنی که هم IDE بهتر داره برای اینکار و هم اینکه ساپورت میشه ...

ناراحت اون 130 مگ دانلودت هم نباش ... Have fun  :چشمک: 

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## freebird

این C++‎builder2006 با C++‎builder mobile edition فرق داره؟ توی بازار گیر میاد؟ 
-با تشکر

----------


## Anti_Evil

C++‎ Builder 2006 محیط مجتمع شرکت بورلند برای توسعه نرم افزار در بستر ویندوز می باشد ..
که در نسخه جدید خود (2006) امکان توسعه نرم افزار در بستر S60 و ... را نیز فراهم آورده ..

شما همچنین میتونید از Carbide یا CodeWarrior و همچنین VC++‎ 6.0 استفاده کنید ...

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## freebird

آقا ببخشید، نگفتی تو بازار گیر میاد یا نه؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

بله .. انشاالله پیدا میشه  :چشمک: 

موفق باشید،
هادی 
Not Anti Borland  :چشمک:

----------


## freebird

آقا من نمی دونم چرا هر چی تو اینترنت در مورد CBuilder2006 سرچ می کنم، هیچ جایی از ارتباط بین سی بیلدر 2006 و موبایل پروگرمینگ مطلبی نمی بینم؟ شما لینکی، چیزی دارین؟ خودتون از C++‎Builder 2006 برای موبایل پروگرمینک استفاده کردین؟
-باز هم ممنون

----------


## Delphi Skyline

خیر . با C++‎Builder 2006 نمیشه . کراس پلت فرم نیست .

----------


## milani

من C++‎Builder 2006  را نصب کرده ام و میشه تو اون برای موبایل به راحتی برنامه نویسی کرد .
ولی من نتونستم پیدا کننم که از کجا برای دوربین موبایل برنامه نویسی کنیم.
خودم ترجیحا دوست دارم ب C++‎ برای موبایل برنامه نویسی کنم.ولی SDK اون رو تا به امروز نتونستم دانلود کنم.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

چه طوری میشههه ؟

----------


## milani

کتاب خاصی مفیدی در این زمینه وجود نداره .از help نرم افزار استفاده کنید.
من هم تازه دارم استفاده می کنم.

----------


## Anti_Evil

> خیر . با C++‎Builder 2006 نمیشه . کراس پلت فرم نیست .


مشخصه که نه تنها با مفهوم "کراس پلت فرم" آشنایی نداری ، حتی در مورد توسعه نرم افزار روی دستگاه های موبایلیتی تجربه نداری. پس لطف کن در مورد چیزهایی که در موردشون اطلاعات کافی نداری با این صراحت اظهار نظر نکنی.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مستندات نه چندان جدید Borland مراجعه کن.

پاورقی:
- Borland از زمان C++‎Builder 6.0 ابزار آلاتی با عنوان Mobile Add-ons تولید کرد که برای راحتی کار در زمان توسعه نرم افزار مورد استفاده قرار می گرفت.

موفق باشید،
هادی

----------


## milani

میشه در مورد یک برنامه نمونه مثلا hello world توضیح دهید.

بهتره از help نرم افزار کمک بگیرید.
من یک کتاب در این زمینه دارم که در 80 در صد قسمتها با با راهنمای برنامه مشابه است.

----------


## Moharram

سلام،
این یه Actination File برای C++‎BuilderX،
منتها برای 6 ماه پیشه ...
شاید به دردت بخوره.

----------


## Moharram

یه سری هم به این لینک بزن
pdf فارسی برای کار با C++‎BuilderX

----------


## Delphi Skyline

میشه بگید چه طوری ؟

----------


## milani

برای استفاده از C++‎Builder 2006  ;کتاب االکترونیکی براش وجو داره ولی راهنمایی برنامه help برنامه کافی می باشد.
من هم تازه دارم یاد می گیریم............@!

----------


## aref_saee

میشه بپرسم که برای چه کاری میخاهید از این زبان استفاده کنید ؟

----------


## cyber_x

................salam............

----------

